

Google Vs. Facebook: A Map Of Global Conquest - pzaich
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/10/04/229278232/google-vs-facebook-a-map-of-global-conquest

======
Raphmedia
I would be really curious to see that without search engines in it.

Let's tell the truth here. Nobody goes on google because it's "awesome and so
fabulous". We simply use it because it's our homepage. Because it's our
browser's default search engine. And even then, we spent only a few seconds on
it.

